# What planet are you from (a different Personality system)



## morgandollar

This is largely based on MBTI and Big Five, but it's a fresh and (I'm hoping) fun take on personality theory. I divide people into 8 different types associated with a planet, by putting people along three different axes:

Cerebral-Sensitive: 

"Sensitive" is a combination of MBTI's Feeling and Big Five's Neuroticism. "Cerebral" correlates to the opposite; Thinking and Emotional Stability. The general idea is that people from Cerebral planets tend to feel less intense emotions while Sensitive planet inhabitants tend to feel more intense emotions. It has little to do with empathy (there are empathic Cerebrals and narcissistic Sensitives), though Sensitives on average tend to be more empathic than Cerebrals.

Practical-Idealistic:

This basically correlates to the SJ/NP divide respectively, and to a lesser degree to Conscientiousness, but SPs and NJs could be one or the other depending on how they tilt. Inhabitants of Practical planets tend to focus more on tangible things and concrete goals while inhabitants of Idealistic planets tend to focus on ideas and possibilities. 

Passionate-Reserved:

This axis is similar to Extraversion and Introversion respectively, but somewhat different in the sense it's more about energy level and how broad someone's social network is rather than whether they are energized by solitude versus company. Passionate people tend to have large social networks and are highly active physically and socially while Reserved people tend to have smaller social networks and lower energy levels.



*Mercurian

Orientation: Cerebral, Idealistic, Passionate*

Mercurians are driven, energetic, and risk-taking, and also seekers of knowledge. They see many possibilities and see a short life full of rich experiences as being superior to a long life with few opportunities taken. They can be prone to acting without thinking things through.
*
Venusian

Orientation: Sensitive, Practical, Passionate*

Venusians are a highly active, service-oriented people that highly value the company of others. They live to make others comfortable and happy and their payment is the gratitude of those they dote upon. They can sometimes feel slighted when people do not recognize their contributions.

*Terran

Orientation: Sensitive, Practical, Reserved*

Terrans are nurturing, compassionate, and take comfort in familiarity. Although they try to see the best in people, they sometimes having trouble trusting others. They are drawn towards tradition and protecting the innocent.
*
Martian

Orientation: Cerebral, Practical, Reserved*

Martians come from a hostile environment, so they are cautious, but they can be quite idealistic despite being a Practical people. They tend to feel a sense of detachment from the physical world and place a high premium on empirical logic. They tend to be reserved and slow to trust others, yet also calm and slow to anger.

*Jovian

Orientation: Cerebral, Idealistic, Reserved*

Jovians are first and foremost seekers of knowledge. Some Jovians seek to master physical skills; others want to unlock the secrets of the Universe. Jovians are open minded and accept new people into their lives quickly; however they tend to only let a few people deep into their heart. Jovians are however prone to falling deeply into romantic love.

*Saturnite

Orientation: Sensitive, Idealistic, Passionate*

The peacocks of the Solar System's peoples, Saturnites are bubbly and have a cheerful disposition that makes them spottable a light year away. However this is often coupled with deep values and compassion for others, and should not be misconstrued as being superficial. Saturnites can be hedonistic and can have quick tempers, though they are generally not prone to holding grudges.

*Uranian

Orientation: Sensitive, Idealistic, Reserved
*
Uranians often appear aloof and hard to reach, but there is great warmth in their core. They understand themselves very well and use that understanding to empathize with others. They are drawn to the arts and sciences alike, and are easily moved to awe. Because they are not the type to submit others to their will, they can be passive aggressive when displeased with someone.

*Neptunian

Orientation: Cerebral, Practical, Passionate*

Although residents of the last planet in the solar system, Neptunians aim to be the first in the game of life. They are ambitious and driven to succeed and exude great charisma. They tend to be dominant and command respect amongst their peers. They are not all serious though; many of them have an eccentric, even goofy side.


----------



## Blazkovitz

Very nice system! I like it a lot.

I am from the planet that makes 8-year-olds giggle. The one that lies on its side.


----------



## Sybow

I think Martian comes the closest..


----------



## Wisteria

I'm from Uranus


----------



## Mammon

Terran. 

Terra. I c what u did ther

Wow, talk about nostalgia. Must've been almost a decade since I last used this meme. Way back in the golden age of the internet lmao

n1

Same with that one btw. That's some MOHAA Breakthrough levels of nostalgia.


----------



## Dissentient

Jovian


----------



## Rong Wong

Martian


----------



## Navoh

Jovian


----------



## morgandollar

As for me, I identify as a Uranian.


----------



## morgandollar

Bill the Piper said:


> Very nice system! I like it a lot.
> 
> I am from the planet that makes 8-year-olds giggle. The one that lies on its side.


Hell, I'm a *28*-year old and it still makes me giggle. :laughing:


----------



## Lakigigar

I'm a Uranian!!! And my favourite planet is Uranus... I love the colours of Uranus... They're quite pleasing to me, and i like Uranus in an aesthetic way!!!

If we are a combination of two planets, i would be from Uranus and Jupiter. I can relate more to the outer planets than to the inner planets... I'm a bit alien haha.


----------



## Fru2

A mix of Mercurian and Uranian, I often switch between the two.


----------



## Blazkovitz

morgandollar said:


> Hell, I'm a *28*-year old and it still makes me giggle. :laughing:


You cannot avoid being funny here: the pedantic pronunciation (based on actual Latin, I suppose) sounds like "You're a nuss" - nuss is German for nut, IIRC.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet

Uranian or Jovian


----------



## isaac_a15

Jovian


----------



## DonnaRowe

Uranian


----------



## Tropes

Screw this, I'm a belter. We don't need no sabaka inner telling us who we are! 

Sabaka kewe tumang pensa ere beltalowda!


----------



## Blazkovitz

Tropes said:


> Screw this, I'm a belter. We don't need no sabaka inner telling us who we are!
> 
> Sabaka kewe tumang pensa ere beltalowda!


What is a belter? What language is that?


----------



## Tropes

Bill the Piper said:


> What is a belter? What language is that?


Belters are inhabitants of the asteroid belt. There are several versions of such throughout fiction but I used the belter language from The Expanse (They are kind of loosely inspired by Larry Niven's Belters in basic concept but with a bit more details and a lot more interplanetary politics).


----------



## The Dude

I'm split on passionate and reserved...after reading Mercurian and Jovian, I say with some hesitation....

JOVIAN.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid

Lol at "Feelers have intense emotions."

As an intense "thinker", I also have emotions so intense the basic bitch feeler couldn't even comprehend LOL


----------



## morgandollar

InfiniteLightvoid said:


> Lol at "Feelers have intense emotions."
> 
> As an intense "thinker", I also have emotions so intense the basic bitch feeler couldn't even comprehend LOL


Not Feelers per se, Sensitives. 

Some thinkers are Sensitives and some Feelers are Cerebrals. Emotional intensity has more to do with Neuroticism than with Feeling/Thinking preference.


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid

morgandollar said:


> Not Feelers per se, Sensitives.
> 
> Some thinkers are Sensitives and some Feelers are Cerebrals. Emotional intensity has more to do with Neuroticism than with Feeling/Thinking preference.


Well I AM one hell of a neurotic ass fucker.


----------



## Katie Koopa

Martian describes me pretty well.


----------



## ponpiri

Plutonian. (can't believe no one saidthis yet)


----------



## Im FiNe

Uranian


----------



## pwowq

Moms vag.


----------



## Electra

I am from the EXO planet.


----------



## leictreon

Bill the Piper said:


> Very nice system! I like it a lot.
> 
> I am from the planet that makes 8-year-olds giggle. The one that lies on its side.


Same


----------



## Forest Nymph

Saturnite I guess. Sensitive, idealistic , passionate. Bubbly/compassionate/ deep values/hedonistic/quick temper/no grudge...all this describes me perfectly I guess. 

Saturn also rules the past, which is my escape. Most people escape into the future or a complete ideal, and I escape to the past.

My ruling sign is Capricorn, and is my Moon sign, which is my sign of emotions or romance, which is all me, who I am romantically is basically who I am. 

I had an 18 month relationship with a quadruple Cap. I'm important.


----------



## Forest Nymph

Ironically this guy is talking about Mars. He means Saturn apparently.


----------



## Mister Bimbo

infinitelightvoid said:


> lol at "feelers have intense emotions."
> 
> as an intense "thinker", i also have emotions so intense the basic bitch feeler couldn't even comprehend lol


lol


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

I wish there was a test of some kind because I feel like otherwise it's too easy for me to be like "That's close enough to who I want to be."

Without one, though, I think Terran comes the absolute closest.


----------



## Rascal01

Plutonian - Of the hidden planet, cold and distant, different from the rest.


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow

Uranian


:heart::kitteh:


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent

Interesting system, I am probably Jovian.


----------



## Choice

Jovian

but wtf is that?
*googles Oh, gas planets.

(I'm technically neurotic as all hell, but considering it's the emotionally-numb kind of depression...)


----------



## Strelnikov

Neptune sounds like me... Is there a test associated with this? Or just the statements in the first post?


----------



## VinnieBob

Wisteria said:


> I'm from Uranus


ew:shocked::shocked:
well I think I flushed you down the sewer this morn


----------



## aiyanah

martian
knew it before i opened the thread


----------



## Baby Driver

Seems like a mix of Martian and Terran for me.


----------



## Jakuri

Uranian it is


----------



## leictreon

Jakuri said:


> Uranian it is


Ahhh I missed you Jak!


----------



## leictreon

Uranian too btw


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow

" Practical-Idealistic: This basically correlates to the SJ/NP divide respectively, and to a lesser degree to Conscientiousness, but SPs and NJs could be one or the other depending on how they tilt. Inhabitants of Practical planets tend to focus more on tangible things and concrete goals while inhabitants of Idealistic planets tend to focus on ideas and possibilities. "

Is there a personality type when your life struggle is a clash between these two?

Though I think I edge on the idealistic side, so that makes me 

" Uranian

Orientation: Sensitive, Idealistic, Reserved

Uranians often appear aloof and hard to reach, but there is great warmth in their core. They understand themselves very well and use that understanding to empathize with others. They are drawn to the arts and sciences alike, and are easily moved to awe. Because they are not the type to submit others to their will, they can be passive aggressive when displeased with someone. "


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow

TheDarknessInTheSnow said:


> Uranian
> 
> 
> :heart::kitteh:


Oh wow I'm glad my past self agrees. Cause I was seriously struggling between practical vs. idealistic.


----------



## Purrfessor

Martian + Jovian + Neptunian


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee

vinniebob said:


> ew:shocked::shocked:
> well I think I flushed you down the sewer this morn


Ew. Roflmao.


----------



## sarek

By your system, most likely Jovian. I am, however, an Arcturian starseed.


----------



## Loonkin

I'm from Saturn, apparently :crazy:


----------



## Fatal Destiny

From the description it’s Martian, from the three word description I’m more Jovian.


----------



## morgandollar

sarek said:


> By your system, most likely Jovian. I am, however, an Arcturian starseed.


I would not trust any beings that claim to be from other star systems.


----------



## morgandollar

Strelnikov said:


> Neptune sounds like me... Is there a test associated with this? Or just the statements in the first post?


No but I would encourage anyone with the technological know-how to make one!


----------



## sarek

Actually, we all are. Including yourself. Your soul history goes way back, and to many worlds. Most of us have chosen to forget this, but we can chose to remember again.


----------



## Shilo

It looks like I'm a Martian with some distant Uranian ancestry. :wink:


----------



## Schizoid

I'm a Uranian


----------



## Cherry

Jovian probably, but with the addition of 'passionate'


----------



## Penny

Venus


----------



## tanstaafl28

I'm probably a mix of two: Jovian/Uranian

*Jovian*

Orientation: Cerebral, Idealistic, Reserved

Jovians are first and foremost seekers of knowledge. Some Jovians seek to master physical skills; others want to unlock the secrets of the Universe. Jovians are open minded and accept new people into their lives quickly; however they tend to only let a few people deep into their heart. Jovians are however prone to falling deeply into romantic love.

*Uranian*

Orientation: Sensitive, Idealistic, Reserved

Uranians often appear aloof and hard to reach, but there is great warmth in their core. They understand themselves very well and use that understanding to empathize with others. They are drawn to the arts and sciences alike, and are easily moved to awe. Because they are not the type to submit others to their will, they can be passive aggressive when displeased with someone.


----------



## ShashaCruz

me must be from venus according to your theory


----------



## Dach Novacasa

Fresh and fun. Thanks for putting the thought and time into this @morgandollar . I have to say Uranian if I were to decide on only one.


----------



## Charus

I'm either Jovian or Martian, most likely Jovian.


----------



## RandomDudeOnTheInternet

I'm from Earth.


----------



## brightflashes

Earth.


----------



## angelfish

Lol fun. I'm Saturnite by the dichotomies but I feel like I'd fit in with the Venusians better.


----------



## Little Bee

I thought Jovian at first, but some aspects of Martian also. Maybe I'm from the asteroid belt?


----------



## Pippi

Uranian and/or Jovian


----------



## Alana

Uranus


----------



## JosephZavala

Terran...:crazy:


----------



## Bimbo

I love the colours of Uranus.


----------



## Lollla

I'm from planet earth


----------



## pikapal

Uranian for me.


----------



## Eset

Martian or Jovian based on this system.


----------

